# Giesemann Aquaflora/Midday combo



## jponce (May 26, 2015)

I have a seaclear system II tank which I believe is a 45 gallon. The lights that the tank came with to me seem a bit dim so I looked around and most of the people like the Giesemann Aquaflora/Midday comboso I looked up pics and videos of these bulbs and I like the way they look. My question to you guys is how many of the aquaflora and how many of the midday should I get? My lighting fixture holds 3 24" bulbs so I would like to know which one I should get 2 of and which one i should get 1 of?

Thanks


----------



## Xirxes (Aug 18, 2008)

One aqua flora to be sure.

I run 1xmidday sun and 1x aqua flora as a red enhanced/yellow color light on my tank and it is very nice. 2 aqua flora would be very pink.

Here's a reference pic what I'm staring at right now. 1 bulb of each as the night winds down.


----------



## jponce (May 26, 2015)

that looks really nice and bright. so you dont think i should buy 2 bulbs or do think i should get 2 midday since you said 2 aquaflora would be to pink?


----------



## Xirxes (Aug 18, 2008)

This tank is 24" deep. It is fairly dim actually (20-30 par at substrate straight down). The iPhone camera corrects for dimness.

I think three lamps, 2 midday sun and 1 Aqua flora is a very nice combination.

This tank is under 3x midday sun and 1 aqua flora, 30+ inches from substrate.


----------



## jponce (May 26, 2015)

very nice thanks for the help


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

I run one aquaflora with three midday, in a four bulb configuration, and get very similar color to the above. I tried running two aquaflora and two midday and I didn't like the pink, seemed a bit unnatural.


----------



## jponce (May 26, 2015)

has anyone heard of the Giesemann super flora/ tropic combo? i was looking online and it seems like they replaced the aquaflora with the Super Flora i cant really tell the difference from reading online but it seem like its a really good bulb. and the say to use it with the tropic bulb. does anyone know anything about these bulb or if they are better than the Giesemann Aquaflora/Midday combo?


----------



## FishEnthusiast98 (May 17, 2014)

jponce said:


> has anyone heard of the Giesemann super flora/ tropic combo? i was looking online and it seems like they replaced the aquaflora with the Super Flora i cant really tell the difference from reading online but it seem like its a really good bulb. and the say to use it with the tropic bulb. does anyone know anything about these bulb or if they are better than the Giesemann Aquaflora/Midday combo?



I have that combo for my tank. I like them! Here's a picture of my tank:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jponce (May 26, 2015)

got my bulbs, now i have another problem. I didnt realize i had a t8 fixture and I bought t5ho lights. so i would like to know how i can use my new bulbs with my hood fixture? i saw some adapters online for t8 to t5 but i dont know how good those are and if i can even use them. i read that i might need new ballast. could i change the end pin sets and keep using my fixture or would i have to buy 3 new fixture to put in my hood? also could i buy a t5 fixture and use t5ho bulbs in it?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

you can use t5ho w/ t5no ballasts. They will just burn a bit duller...
The t8's are 18"?
APPARENTLY t5's should work w/ the old ballasts and new end caps..
According to this:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=104329


YMMV............and def no guarantees...

Oh one thing to consider is "if" you change ballasts you can probably get a t5HO for 3 tubes so you aren't using 3 ballasts..
You'd have to do some "researching"..


----------



## bpb (Mar 8, 2011)

I absolutely love this color combo. I won't post pics of it (none of the pics on my build thread are with this combo), as my tank has taken kind of a nose dive and is literally covered in bba, but the general hue that the midday/aquaflora combo gives is just fantastic. I run 4 bulbs. 2 midday 2 aquaflora. My midday are actually front back and aquaflora are the two middle bulbs


----------

